# Poor Responder....part 16



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Me ..................................Helloooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You ok Gab?

thanks Minxy


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - sorry was just being endless...trying to sneak in again.....didnt know that you were an employee of that lovely,fruitful job satisfying organisation called ...the....N....H....S.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! How did that happen so fast? And how did you two get in there so fast?

Laura - are they at least NICE jumpers? Hope you got my card - the post is dodgy as all hell these days.

Chandelle - are you still with us?

Gab - I thought you said on the last thread you weren't speedy!

K - must be nice working for them. I'm just not having a nice time being seen by them! I am with A&E and gynae people though - it's not a blanket hatred I have! What do you do?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- oh yes it has lots of rewards not!

Miranda-work in Cancer Services, only part-time though which suits me fine


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gosh, that sounds hard. I guess you learn to deal with it, but golly, what a strain.

Just to stress you out a bit more - have you forgotten we have TWO games going on?  

And you Laura - birthday girls need to encourage their brains in whichever way they can, to stop the cruel erosion of age on the grey cells. Come on oldster - play your move!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

Had my operation yesterday and there were complications which meant I had to stay in overnight. Basically I couldn't go to the toilet after the operation.  Every other lady went home and I was the only one left there - had to have a catheter at one point which wasn't very pleasant, legs akimbo .

It was quite scary at one point because I thought something was wrong in inside  - I drank and drank but i never ever felt my badder filling so finally they put me on a drip suspected that i was highly deyhdrated or that my badder had been irritated hence no fluid coming?  I spent all night getting up as the drip was working through my system and finally letting me go to wee but I was exhausted of getting up every 20mins  .

Anyway am home now and wanting now to recover before I start my my next journey in Barcelona.  

Odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Odette - how awful! That sounds like torture, it really does.

Are you weeing properly now?

Are you having tx at IVI then? or is it just a holiday?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette - just to say wish you a very speedy recovery...when are you off to barcelona then?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette- that sounds awful.

Mir- I;ve played

Laura- fancy a game of scrabble, I'm on mIranda's friend list under Karen


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda - Yes, peeing but not my regular flow, if you know what i mean 
Yes at IVI Barcelona in January.  How are you feeling - you must be on cloud 9.

Gabrielle - I will go on the pill in December for treatment in January for the last go with my eggs. 

beachgirl - I felt some incontinent old woman, I can laugh now  but I didn't then 


Odettex


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette -   wish you all the best for january...we have also decided to go international...so lets hope some sun will make a difference....hope you feel better soon.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, honestly Odette - i sylmpathise. For the last two weeks I've been thinking of buying Tenalady it's been that bad. You're never quite finished!

Not on cloud 9 yet - I will be on Thursday if the scan shows a viable pregnancy. I REALLY will be if it's twins! But for now feeling like anything could happen and not counting my chickens, just in case.

Whoo! Team PR on a world tour! I like it - everyone off on holiday or for tx in the next few months. We should have a Team PR teddy bear annd whoever is going abroad must take him and take a photo with him on his holidays.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Odette, that always happens to me after an op, not being able to wee, I end up having to have a catheter, oh, what joys we have , hope you feel better soon 

Laura, you're late home honey, hope you get a nice pressie from your mum xxx

Merse, hope you're ok 

Beach, thats good that you get counselling through work, I suppose your job is stressful too?

Gab ,feeling any better? 

Miranda, I missed your post before, hope you feel better for getting that off your chest?!!! I love that idea of a Team PR teddy, how fab, who's going away first?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- it is yes, there's a lot to deal with and get through and working part time does'nt help.

Mir-the teddy idea is great.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - I think you are a very special person to be able to do the work you do....xxx

Linziloo - yes thanks...id be lost without my hot water bottle....I also agree with the teddy bear bit...think Merse is off to Egypt nxt week...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette seding you big  and hope your feeling better soon xxxxxxx
Laura is it your birthday tom? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- please come forth and accept your mission, you need to take a cuddly animal of your choice on holiday and post us a pic of it with you there on your returrn....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Here,...Here....you have been nominated Merse!!!!xxxxxxx

are all you girlies playing scrabble....im still clueless.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah I'd love to take a cuddly animal away with me to remind me of you lot your the only people who really know my pain!!! Will take a small bagpuss and take a photo!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab are you on ********? xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! We'll have to have a gallery somewhere - a breakaway PR teddies' holiday snaps gallery.

Are you packed yet, sweetpea?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No not going till next Tues but staying in hotel in Gatwick Mon night! But got so much work to do before I go don't know when I'll pack! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Miranda, I love your letter, it's very very good.

While we're on the subject of progesterone, I asked my clinic if they would send me some more cyclogest as mine is finished on Saturday, she said I wouldn't need it as the pregnancy will provide enough.  After reading your posts, should I ask again, I'm a little worried that I'll need it.  I've to see a GP on Thursday, should i ask him?

Love Tracyx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im away ....ladies....dh demanding attention so hes confiscated the lap top......  take care girlies...maybe on later...if im sleepwalking again...so if your still up Mir... 
Anway...catch all you ladies later....Merse..I always love staying in a hotel the night before..its the official start of the holiday and its an excuse for sherbets...(im sorry the only time i dont drink is when im cycling so im making up for it now) before i forget another piece of useless information (well not really useless)...when you bring your money out to pay anywhere..dont bring lots of notes out...we folded ours and took one out at a time if you see what i mean..that way they dont know how much you have...as for the packing...money & passport everything else a bonus.... .........  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry tracy..just seen yr ticker..... ...well done sweetie......


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all,
I hope you don't mind me poppin in. I am having treatment at the moment and this is our 3rd attempt with many side effects!

Anyway, Merse I saw your post. I think you should get a second  opinion!
Also endometriosis is made better by taking the pill , and some cons sometimes advise to go on the pill for 6 months and then TTC or do treatment. In France where I come from, cases of endometriosis are usually dealt that way to start with, if the person is a poor responder.

Somebody on the thread I am on ( rainbow relay) just had a baby boy , she has stage 3 endo and is on a wheelchair often as a result but she did it! 
You can also try alternative therapy to help a bit such as accupuncture , specialised for fertility and endometriosis, and maybe osteopathy ( the gentle one that moves things around, gently and has helped me a great deal with my adenomyosis ( same thing that endo but on the inside of the womb so no cure as such). I just had a suppress scan today , on LP, and my adenomyosis has gone moderate ( from very important) . I have been told in the past by one doc, I had 2 or 3 % chance of getting pregnant with IVF, because of it!
Maybe I am wrong but do not give up yet, you can always enquire about other routes but another clinic, another doc 's opinion may be worth it. 
Good luck! 
Future Mummy


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks future mummy your post gives me some hope I will def talk to DH about getting a second opinion! Thanks again it means a lot and wishing you every success with your TX xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab don't go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers FM! That all sounds v positive for our Merse.

Muff - I'd stick to whatever protocol my clinic gave me - this just happened to be mine. I'm guessing it's not strictly necessary, but if anything had gone wrong I would have blamed myself for not sticking to the protocol.

So if your clinic got you preggers I'd trust them, if that makes any sense. You could go to your GP and ask for regular progesterone tests, to see if you are producing enough - that way they can give you extra support if it looks low.

My sis thinks the letter is far too emotive too   And she thinks I should complain to the PCT. But I don't want him punished, I want him to think about the way his behaviour affects people. Maybe he does it for kicks, like david in Coronation Street!  
I won't benefit from any action taken against him, not at this stage. I wanted to let him know how I felt. And that's how I feel!

Still, I'll sit on it for a couple of days.

Merse - pack! You'll feel really holiday-ish when you iron that sarong!

Gab - don't let him get the puter! Tell him you are needed here!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow this thread moves so dam quick!!

Well mother and sis have gone, Sis gave me £20, some earrings, choc, booze and a cd.  Mother went for cash £20 so at least I can buy something myself!  Was ok.  I forgot all my IVF drugs all over the kitchen so I had made dash to hid them all in the saucepan cupboard as they arrived!!  

Ah well nearly the end of my 30th year.  This time last year I'd just had my cycle abandoned.  Thought my life was over and look at me now!! Well ok not really achieved much this year but never mind.... i'm not crying continually so I guess I have to be thankful for a little progression. And I've found you guys so not bad going.. about 15 mates in the space of a year!!

Mirra - I've got your card (I think) but won't open it til midnight! 

Gab - I'm thinking Turkey may be an option and would be going about March so maybe we will be able to meet up out there.

FM - Thanks for your input! 

Merse - Kerry did that went on pill (well injection I think) for 6 months to clear her endo.. I still have hope for you. Some consults are just pigs.  I was told at my first ever stimm scan that I wouldn't have kids!!!

First injection tom  
XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Or you could just spend it on booze! Drink to their health...

Yep, this time last year I was in a bad way too - just having you lot has kept my spirits up this year - hooray for Team PR!

Who told you you wouldn't have kids? The cons? That's so unprofessional! Maybe if you had no womb or something they would have a point, but at that stage they would have no idea.

Winkers!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well he told me I wouldn't have a bio child. He was the same one I saw at my baseline last week who huffed at me.  

My sister bought me some snowball drinks!! remember them? In the fridge may go and get one now!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just so you know I haven't been able to get on to scrab!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, happy birthday for tomorrow, and good luck with your 1st jab (lets hope you show that winker of a cons just what you can do when you get loads of eggs and have twins!) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gab, glad you're feeling better.

Merse, good you're getting a 2nd opinion, sometimes it makes you wonder if they know what they're talking about. I'm on the Prostrap injections now till I know if I'm cycling again or not, but my cons said it will just stop my endo getting worse, but not get rid of it. Don't know if its worth it really, as it puts you into a menapausal state 

Right, I'm off to bed, I'm knackered, not sleeping too good at the mo.

Night, night,

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try again! I've had a bit of bother getting on but it works eventually.

Mmmmn, snowballs. My old local used to make them with cherry brandy added - scrumptious.

How did he huff at you? 

Linz - hope you have a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Basically I was told my ovaries are knackered and it wasn't worth me going on any treatment for fertility just to slow the progression down and also my age was against me!!!!!!!!!!! Some people could have children when older and some people (me) couldn't!! Also any surgery would be to help manage the endo not fertility as nothing would help that!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Laura good luck with first jab and happy birthday for tom  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - It was a kind of laugh/ huff... I said 3rd time lucky a.... and he 'huffed' actually i would say he scoffed and said maybe.    Thn I had to wait about for 2 hours for my drugs etc when upset and he kept walking past.  My new consultant is much nicer.

Linz - Hope you get good nights sleep.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

First, a change of scene = Egypt. Then a change of clinic, methinks.

It ain't over till you feel you've exhausted all avenues, is it?

Bloody stupid man, Laura! You should have stuck a foot out as he walked past and chuckled as he came crashing to the floor.

Going for my bath now - BRB.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I need to try and persuade DH, he thinks we should accept what we've been told!!! Enjoy your bath.
Laura def stick your leg out next time 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It was cold! Brrrrr.

Still, best I'm in and out - I should persuade Pete to hook up that shower, but hey ho...

Right - i'd better pop off to bed, as I keep staying up late. One day I WILL have more than eight hours! 

Night night Marvelous Merse and Birthday Girl

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Night Mir   xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Night Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night girls.. just off for a bath then will check the scrab again. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- hope that you managed to get a decent night's sleep

Laura- Happy Birthday


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA!!!!![/fly]

This is your year, mate - the one where you confound that stoopid consultant and get that baby in your arms!

31 today! Whoooooo!               

Hope you have a great day, bird - have one for me!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
 Laura hope you have a good day!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir and Merse


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

LB -    Have a great day.  This is your year   

Hi to everyone else  

Mira -   for tomorrow - I hope you see one (or two!) heart beats     What time is your scan?

Beach - How did the assessment thing go for your counselling?

Went to clinic today for blood test and 'chat' with doc (would hardly call it a consultation as it was so brief!).  HCG came back at 24, which I'm really pleased with (never thought I'd hear myself saying that!) as it means there's no ectopic.  He also did some prodding around near my 'bits and pieces' and all seemed to be fine.  So, that's it for me for a while....FET in Jan, here I come.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

to you
 to you
 dear Laura
 to you

Love Odette xxxxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Miranda and Gabrielle, thanks for answering me on the previous thread and hi to everyone else. It will take me a while to catch up on what is going on here but I could really use some support so thanks for welcoming me.

I did some research after my post about the 5% chance and saw that there have been studies indicating that sort of success rate in women who were known to be poor responders. So I guess that is what he was basing it on, as he was throwing out all sorts of other research to me during the course of our consultation.

I will probably stick with Guy's for another short protocol starting in about two weeks but am thinking after that - maybe the Lister.

Does anyone have any thoughts either on natural cycle IVF? I just worry my body can't handle all the drugs and clearly doesn't respond that well. I did do my research on Menopur and saw that it can be better for poor responders, plus i'd had a good response on my low dose for IUI (two mature follicles on 75iu). I wonder if high doses are really the answer - maybe I should step down to 300iu this time?? The dr. said they would still suggest 450 but it's up to me. 

It seems i start out with a decent number of follicles but then most of them just stop developing. My first cycle was cancelled because although there were 5 follicles, one was surging way ahead of the rest. 

I had thought of having another FSH test or trying this AM whatever (sorry, don't remembr the acronym) but then the consultant said why bother when my reaction to stimulation was the best measure of my reserves. Plus i'm not sure i can handle any more numbers that make me feel like a basket case.

maybe later ...

xC


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

9 follies is a pretty good response on 450 IUI.  You can try the Create for mildly stimulated ivf with a view of producing 3 to 4 follicles with better quality eggs as there seems to be a school of thought that high dosage of medicine affects the quality of eggs. I wish I responded that well... ON 450 iui I had 4 follicles...  5% stats is way too pessimistic... 

I would change the clinic if they are saying this...  Mildly stimulated cycle at the Create is £2200, no meds included.  I think in your place I would try the Lister frankly... 

Laura - happy birthday       .  Good luck with stimming... 

Hello everybody....


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

blimey girls, still chatting for England!

Merse, sending you a PM. xx  

Em C - really glad to hear you can finally put a line under this tx and start afresh with your new cycle before too long. You must be feeling some relief after what must have been a nightmare few weeks. Well done for being so brave and strong anyway...  

LB  - Happy birthday Birthday Girl!!      So, was it a jumper??! (could always cut the sleeves off and make some lovely leg warmers!) Good luck for starting tx again... hope the jabbing goes painlessly.  Oh, about that bump pic - i tried again, honestly, but it won't uplaod as it's too big. I'm not savvy enough to change its properties so that it'll get accepted. Am i being totally thick? It's really not a pretty sight anyway - all red and veiny!

Mir - loved your letter. Perhaps agree with Inc on the traffic warden part (!) but the rest is great - should well and truly put that tw*t in his place and hopefully touch on his conscience. If he's too thick skinned & ignorant to even react to it, it must at least have been quite cathartic for you writing it. I haven't read all your posts about the issues you've been having but from what i can gather it's outrageous and disgraceful. I just wish i could share some of mine with you - they're ok about doing the px here and i'm covered up until 30 weeks. Do you only need it until week 12? If so, how can they be so reluctant to hand it over?. It's crazy. Initially i paid about £1 per pessary (Cyclogest) from Boots with a private prescription - how can your's be over £300?!

Odette - glad you're healing. Sorry you had to suffer the discomfort and indignity of the catheter. It's horrid, i know!!

Nicks - hope everythnig went well at your last scan with nuchals etc and your bump is well?

Karen, Linzi, Gabs, Inc, Pam, and the rest of the PR crew, take care and lots of   to all of you.

Rooz xx

PS. Can't remember if i told you (serious scatter brain at t he mo) but 20 wk scan we had last wk was fine. All 3 safe and well they think, tho' couldn'' quite see one properly as it's lodged v low down over my bladder area! (hence the constant peeing) And sexes are mixed..... that's all we wanted to know!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

PPS. Knew i'd forget to say this - welcome Chandelle. Don't you dare let your current clinic make you feel too despondant. Your follie numbers are better than any i ever had. That has to be worth something. perhaps trying the DHEA that some of the oterh girls have used and found helpful would be an idea. FYI, i too was a PR, after my first cancelled cycle, (3 tiny follies) changed clinics and went on to produce 5 eggs on a max Menopur (450) + Clomid (100) SP cycle. It's resulted in me having triplets so please don't lose heart.!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya

This is a me post so apologies...

Day started off as normal, went to work, got parked ok, went into meeting, that took nearly 3 hours and I'd had enough by the end of it, I'd missed a couple of things off my paperwork so had that issue brought to my attention at the end of it.  When I got back to the office I was told that 'estates dept' have decided to move to out of the main hospital to a block around the back, well you may say what's the problem....in order to carry out my work I need patient casenotes both for meetings and office use, currently most of these are transported within the hospital using a 'supermarket trolley' not the best of things but at least you're on even ground and have lifts to use...being based outside will mean constantly being in and out of the car-park areas with the trolley and notes and a) the ground is uneven and b)it's not safe and c)the weather! So that's that.

My friend had her baby yesterday by C-section as planned and I went to see her today, maybe not a good idea. When I came out I wsa very emotional and upset and well ended up crying in the office.  People will say shouldn't have gone but it might be one of the only chances I get to see such a newborn and well you lot know what I mean.

So, colleagues had to comfort me and then sent me off as I had my screening appt with staff support for my couselling, that went well, cried a lot and have made arrangements to go next week and start sessions.

Feel sad tonight, feel really down and worthless and not good about myself


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Beach,

You poor thing. Sounds like you have reason to feel well and truly miz after that kind of day.  Seeing your friend's newborn must have been hard - well done to you for going in the first place - she must have appreciated that loads, i'm sure. And nonsense - this won't be the only chnace you get to see a newborn - there's every chance that one day it will be you and your's. 
Hopefully your counselling will be a bit of a prop for you - you can't be expected to deal with all of this on your own.  Now go and grab a glass of wine and something nice to nosh, and tomorrow's another day. 

Rooz x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- I was trying to not drink during the week but am planning to ask DH if he'll got and fetch fish and chips and I'll open a bottle.  I know I'll be fine and get through this etc just need some light at the end of the tunnel, if I didn't have FF I'd go insane as you all offer me advice and information and point me in the right direction.  DH does help and always is there for me too but I don't want to offload onto him all the time as he's also been through the same things as me .


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I am on day 5 of stimms and have been taking buserelin and 150 gonal f... One of the girls who is cycling with me had her scan this morning and had 5 follies but due to down regulation they were only 5 mm on day 7, which is crap... My fear now is that I will get the same... I might not get more than one follie if this stupid thing switches one's ovaries to such an extent... Mine are knackered anyway...And she had 5 antral follicles whereas I only had 2 so she has a much better reserve than me... Am truly worried now...  

Am thinking to skip the buserelin injection tonight.. Left a message with the clinic but no response from the dr... If my response is crap I have just wasted over £ 1000 without medication.  She was advised to increase her dose, which is then going to compromise the quality... 

Has anybody taken buserelin?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Odette - Oh I totally sympathise. When I had my last ectopic surgery, I kept passing out when I tried to go to the loo and because I hadn't managed on my own they wouldn't let me go home. I was on my own in a really old long ward at St Mary's and I was sh*t scared all bl**dy night as it was like that hospital in the exocist. All you want to do is go home and be in your own bed. Anyway matey, I hope you have a really speedy recovery and January will be here in no time.

Beach - You sound like you've had a really cr*p day hun. Have a drink it will chill you out. You are bound to have days like this so just let yourself have a good cry and get it out of your system. I feel rubbish at the mo too, it affects everything doesn't it. I feel fat and horrible at the moment and its just because we're feeling low.

Roozie - Hope you're ok.

Laura - How you doing matey?? Not had chance to read back through a week's worth of posts so I need to catch up.

Mirra - Hope you're ok. Not long til the scan now!

Nicks - How's the buying of maternity clothes going??

Gabs - Hello. Hope you are ok xx

Emma - Hope you're ok in HK. What's the plan for you chick?

Merse - Hope you are doing OK after our wobbly few days the other week.

I am thoroughly pi**ed off today, I work in a small team of 4 people, one girl has just gone for a 2nd interview somewhere else, one of my best friends Kate is my Team Leader and her IVF worked which is great. Which leaves me and another 21 year old girl who guess what, she's just announced that she's pregnant too. I am gutted, I am going to have to join the other team which consists of two male best mates, one of which is the office bully and I have had several run ins with over the last 8 years. I am so gutted. I'd leave but I need the security of my maternity benefits (being optimistic here).

Inc - Don't think you should not have your injection of Buserelin as otherwise you might ovulate naturally. 

15 Days until AF and next tests hopefully!!

Bye for now

Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've taken buserelin, Inc - it toally did me in. But that's not to say it will have the same effect on everyone.
The problem with stopping it now might be that you get a period, I think? The ovaries might wake up too early and that could cause problems.

I wish I knew what to suggest. I only had one follie after being downregged on that stuff - I was sniffing Suprecur.

Karen -  I know where you're coming from - when I was struggling with tx any problems at work just seemed to top everything off to such an extent that it all seemed insurmountable.

Going to see a newborn on top of that, well, it must have seemed like your head was imploding. The feelings of low self esteem are completely normal, in my experience. It comes from feeling totally helpless, not being able to do what people seem to find so easy.

Counselling will really help you separate those feelings - I wish I'd had more. And hopefully you can learn to see the problem as a problem that anyone could have, and not one that you have created.

But for now, by cracky some vino will help. You do need to cry - and have lots of cuddles. This is just a phase - it won't last forever. Promise.

Rooz - I went to get some needles from the private place today and the woman said my GP was wrong, and she couldn't believe the 10x mark-up on the prog! She said now i've seen the guy I can get repeat px's from him anyway, so i can hopefully find a cheaper source by the time i run out. Yes, only till 12 weeks - you're probably more because there are three!
I just spoke to the midwife! 
She's coming to see me next Friday. And of course it's my scan tomorrow - I am terrified! 

I so hope it will be two - I know that sounds greedy but this is my only chance (I wouldn't be able to go to Turkey with a baby and try for a sibling, and wouldn't want to). My periods, given my family history will stop entirely by the time I'm 40, so it would be pointless trying later.

I can't believe you didn't get the exact genders! I want to know everything all the time - comes of being a journo I guess.
But a mix - how bloody great!

Ah, Chandelle, I SEE - you had a leading follie. Still, they could have given up on the leading one and carried on hoping the others would mature together. However, on my first cycle it went like that and the others - just specks, not follies really - didn't grow at all for days, so it was abandoned.
Forget the 5% though - that doesn't hold true for this thread at all. I think we've got about a 30 per cent rate at the mo.
Pin, Rooz, Nicks, Bodia, me - that's about a third, is it?
The Lister gave me a 20% chance - I think they just pluck figures out of the air really.

You could try the protocol where they start you off high then bring the dose down. They were going to do that for me in Turkey but monitored me v closely and saw they had to keep up the pressure.

Hi Emma! Yes, you'd never believe that you could be pleased by a low HCG, would you? But it does show you're nearly through it.
My scan is at 8.40am, so early enough to tell you what happened! I just have this dread that I've got swollen ovaries instead of a viable pg. Everything's so swollen, but I'm not getting any sickness or anything, and the HCG should be about 30,000-odd by today?

Laura - how's the birthday girl? Are you doing anything nice tonight?

Merse - hope you're starting to feel a tiny bit more human now. It's going to take a while to get over that huge shock you've had. 

Odette - hi!

Nicks - where are you when we need a proper doctor?

sarah - there you are! Sorry to hear your work situation is about to become cruddy. Bloody male bullies - my work is full of 'em.   Never give in!

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!  
Inc - you've not been on Buserelin for weeks so you won't be officially down regged - it takes a while to stop you pituitary and then you ovaries go to sleep. Yours will just be used to temporarily stop you ov'ing and it actually stims for a few days when you start so you should get the benefit of that.  
Mirra - glad all OK. Great letter to GP!! I'm sure he's not negligent as you know but its hard to see he had your best interests at heart and I think he was probably being fairly obstructive. It wasn't as if its a drug not commonly used for that purpose.   good luck for the scan   I'm sure it will be fine!
Chand - I was given a 10% chance by my first clinic after their substandard treatment - its just a reflection of their crap protocols giving you a rubbish outcome - they just like to cover themselves. I had a leading follicle on LP and only managed 3 eggs out of 8 follies, got 6 out of 8 on SP (with decent consultant led clinic) Good Luck  
LB -     getting older but stil the youngest!  
Merse - sorry hun   Still feel you need a second opinion - its not the place for you. I personally think there is always hope - they just don't want to make the effort. Take care
Em - glad your levels are back down. Here's to christmas and then FET!  
Rooz - glad you have a mixed litter! Bump sounds yuk - red and veiny! Hopefully mine will be a third of the size of yours!  
Linz, swinny, beachy   
Odette - urinary retention!? - that's what Rooz had after her GIFT. If we audited the laparoscopy complication rate on this thread I think we'd be shut down!   hope you are healing up now  
Muff - well done dude -   We did miss out on any updates inbetween though! 
Sorry if I've missed bits - been reading the thread for about 6 hours!
All OK here. Feeling alot less bloated and did so much walking on the course that my legs ache but it did me some good!
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

F*** - I don't seem to be able to get anything right with my ttc... Went to the wrong clinic to start with, got crap protocol at the ARGC with clomid which ruined my lining and now this.... Is there anything else to hit me?  I will be diagnosed with cancer next, although I did have precancerous cells 3 yrs ago.. so.... 

If I get only one follie tomorrow I am just going to die inside... I will have made yet another mistake and it looks that god has decided to punish me ... even though Idon't believe in any of that crap...Why would they give me buserelin when they could see that I was a poor responder 100% ....Don't understand whether they have bothered checking my file at all and tailoring their protocol to me... Looks that hopes of my genetic baby are pretty much finished...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey! you haven't had the scan yet! You could be bristling with follicles - you don't know yet.

You are so frighteningly down, Inc - you have to get some help with that. Because this is harming you, this terrible, terrible punishing of yourself. 

It's not you getting it wrong - you've only had one try at full-blown IVF so far and that's a learning curve in itself. 

So you've gone for a softer option - and you have no proof that it was the wrong decision yet, none whatsoever.

And so what if there's only one? It might be THE one. And it will be much better quality because you haven't blasted it with drugs.

First, write a list of the pros and cons to this tx. Then look at it properly with a large glass of red wine, for your womb lining, in one hand.

I bet you'll find it's pretty equal.

Let me start you off on the pro's:

Better quality egg/s

Much lower price

Much less toll on the body

Cons:

Lower success rate than for IVF (because there's fewer eggs, that's logical and wouldn't actually change your success rate as a PR)

Less faith in this tx (That's something that will grow)

Another failed tx if it goes wrong (Well you aren't being fully stimmed, so just don't count it if that happens)

So - three aside, and we don't know if any of the cons are actually going to happen.

Go to the scan with an open mind - it may well be that your body surprises you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nicks - I feel WAY better when I'm moving about. It's the sitting at work that's killing me. Ugh.

Yeah, I wasn't accusing him of negligence - or I'd take it higher! I'm accusing him of a lack of compassion and common sense though.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies.....firstly....     ...to my young chicken...Mrs Laura...im still in the day so no doubt you will be out celebrating...also wanted to say that would be brills for Easter, though ive got a little sneaky feeling..that you wont be going out there in March and ill be sending you a postcard....well lets wait and see.....      ( Hope stimms are going well) 

Swinny - Hope you are well sweetheart...AF will be here afore ye know it then it will be full steam ahead...does that mean you'll be cycling with our lovely Ems in January too....xxxxxx

Beach - My heart really goes out to you honey...bl**dy estates if its not moving building its bl**dy         . Also wanted to send you lots of   ...that took a lot of courage today, you have done really well. There are a lot of PG girls at my work...one of them brought in her newborn son just before my EC...I know I have my ds but it does hurt still if you know what I mean...Anyway I just know it will be your turn soon sweetheart please dont give up   HOPE!!!!!!!! 

Ems - How you doing honey...FET...January wont be long....you are a very strong lady, determined and have a lot of courage...I really hope 2008 is the year for you sweetheart... 

Merse - Thinking of you...you packed yet? 

Inc - Fat lady doesnt have the mouthwash out remember...best of luck for your scan honey..you dont know anything until you go there..so try and be   

Odette - Hope you are feeling better honey...eeewwwww catheters but i must admit better be female when it comes to them have you seen the size of the lads ones / 

Nicki - How are you my friend..get yrself some teds..sweetie...theyll help im sure....  Hope you are doing well cant believe you are 3 months already.... 

Miranda - Well young lady.....     for that lovely scan...get loads a piccies...youll be fine...it will be a lovely surprise whatever sweetheart..Ill try and sign on if this   wireless will let me...Im just as excited as you I think take care sweetheart.. 
P.S does DHEA give you mood swings...sometimes im getting a bit  ..im taking 50mg is that ok..xxxxxx

Chandelle - Hello..honey..hows you? 

Roozie - Its an allsorts bunch...thats wonderful...take extra special care honey and rest plenty...Mothercare will def love you wont they? dont forget yr bog offs or even buy one get one free third one freebie..... 

Where am i whos left....sorry if ive forgotten....hello anyway...

well my dh  ...not happy chappy just as i was getting him round to going to a follow up...we got in the mail today an invoice for £256 pounds which i think is an error as we are paid in full already and more so its not accounted for if you see what i mean.
 clinic..wait till i get to that  ...follow up and see that beep cons...
oh well...never mind....

Anyway..sorry ladies but had to have an asti again.... ...cheers....Gab..xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Inc wait and see what tom brings you are def way too hard on yourself, none of this is your fault its like me blaming myself for the endo buggering up my ovaries we are just unlucky but don't give up half way through a treatment 
Beach your day sounds terrible and I have those a lot at the mo wine is helping me a lot at the mo so get drinking!!!  
Mir everything will be fine tom I KNOW it will be, one or two it will be fine!!! 
Nicks thanks for advice glad you are keeping well 
Rooz will pm you.
Em glad you levels are down, how you feeling? Roll on FET  
Laura is our birthday girl out on the town?
swinny sounds like a crap day for you to hope you are on the wine  
Odette hope you are on the mend? 
Gab where are you hon drunk yet??
Hi chandelle forget figures and go for it!
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

There you are Gab are posts crossed!!! We got a bill for more money too it was for the extra drugs we had that I obviously didn't need!!!!!!!!!! Haven't paid it yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup - us too! The Lister sent us bills for all sorts the worst of which was a bill for the follow-up. I had a right go at their accounts dept, saying that of all the wrong bills they had sent us, this one after my BFN was just too much and to deal with it right them.

He tried to say it was because my FU was with a different cons!!! So I pay MORE for less continuity of care, you winker?

Merse - hooray for wine! Hope it's a nice bottle. Hic.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Mira for you long and kind post... 

Thx Nicki 

Thx Gab... 

Sorry I am posting such negative posts... 

Have given myself a shot of 0.2 i/o 0.5 of buserelin tonight as the dr never rang back... So will see what happens tomorrow... 

Muff - congratulations on your bfp... Fantastic...

Odette - hope you are feeling better... 

Beach and Linz -


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your support


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What would we do without each other??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Think that I;d be a total basket case x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

God I so would, after all the **** this year I wouldn't have coped without my FF's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Why do you think ive got shares in Asti....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm on the red wine Gab it certainly takes the edge off doesn't it??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m on white wine, it ought to be alco friends x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh and Beach and Merse...while we are all together...meant to mention to get your stocks of imodium in ladies....sorry  ........well i know PR ladies arent shy with poo talk...anyway not that i think you will get egyptian tummy but you never know...we only ate at our hotell...so we were ok thankfully but like i said you never...know...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hic...up alco what....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I come prepared for the egyot tummy thingy, am planning to use eterogenic supplements, so far they've worked x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

eterogenic..... ...r you tipsy?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats that beach? Hic xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

this is really scary im a nurse and i dont know what that means...although i have had 1/2 bottle of asti already.....


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, happy birthday matey!      Are you out enjoying yourself? Or still at work  Hope you've had a good day xxxxxx

Merse, my cons said the same to me about my ovaries being knackered because of the endo. I'm seeing a different cons in December before I make any decisions, I don't think you can take his word for it without getting a 2nd opinion. Do you know what you're going to do yet? 

Miranda, I'm so excited for your scan, make sure you come straight on here to let us know if its twins!

Beach, hope you're enjoying your vino, sorry you've had such a $hit day, hope your counselling helped you a bit?

Gab, are you feeling better? Apart from getting that nasty cheque! Enjoy your asti xxx

Inc, don't be too hard on yourself, you'll just drive yourself  Sending you a big hug, I think you need it! 

Hi pregnant ladies, Nicks and Rooz, hope you're both doing well 

Sarah, sorry you've had a crap day - hope you're chilling with a glass of wine too xxxx

Well, still knackered, didn't sleep again last night. just start thinking too much when I go to bed and end up wide awake  Dragged myself out of bed early and went to the gym this morning, so hoping I might sleep tonight? Its really tempting to have some wine to get to sleep, but I do tend to end up drinking the bottle!  so, I'm trying to keep it to the weekends only! 

Linz xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

that was half a bottle ladies not two.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello linziloo....sweetheart... ...come on just one glass......x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- come on girl and join the party hic


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Enterogenic Concentrate 60 Caps
FOS & Probiotic Formula A healthy balance of good bacteria has long been considered to be a cornerstone of good intestinal and immune health. This formula concentrates three species of highly beneficial bacteria with fructooligosaccharides (FOS), their preferred fuel for growth and development. Contains over 1.9 beneficial probiotic organisms per capsule. More Info...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I do agree...with you though about the endo and certain cons...i think they forget just how much of the female population actually have this condition...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Linz  How you doin hon? As Gab said one glass is fine!!! Hows the smoking going? Have you knocked it on the head again or having a sneaky one? 
I'm gonna prob get a second opinion prob clutching at straws but I'll always regret it if I don't! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

i'm glad we've changed the subjects of bowels now to overactivity girls!
Gad - Asti Girl   How could I forget you on my post earlier? Pregnant spongy brain! No pickled onions yet just cheese at the mo!  
Inc - that dose of Buserlin will prob be fine (did you mean 0.2ml you injected?) I was on stacks on LP 0.5mg for nearly 3 weeks but the new clinic alot less (0.3-.4ml I think?   ) good luck for tomorrow. Don't get disheartened if there is only one cos if they are aiming for 1-2 that's the whole point! In fact you may have a 50% chance of 1 but that's fine - the whole idea is that its better quality than 1 egg extracted from 5 follicles on max stims   
Mirra -   for you too for tomorrow.
Off to bed now. don't drink too much girlies!   Wish I could join you. eterogenic - is that a beer word!  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- what time do you go tomorrow?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Night Nicks xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Scan's at 8.40 - yikes! 

I'll get up at 6 I think, and take the dogs out early so they don't miss out and I get a stress-busting walkies.

Then straight from the scan to work - I'll try and get on FF from there and let you all know!

Just watching the secret Millionnaire and she's about to start handing out cash - BRB!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just turned it over, yikes that's early but hopefully you won't have to wait long x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

aaaahhhhhh acidophellus!!!!!!

Gad.....Nicky...are you on a sneaky...hiccup....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I injected 0.2 ml.  The whole point why I went for stimms though is to get two follies as opposed to one.  I could have got one with the natural cycle... But then at least I won't have what if questions... Your post has calmed me down a bit...  Thx ...As you say there is a chance I will just have one folly anyway... 
I was just worried that the other lady has got a good follie count but v. small follicles for day 7 and she didn't have this problem before buserelin..

Mir - fingers crossed for your scan....     

Happy drinking girls....


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Merse, I just went out and had a ***!  So, no haven't knocked it on the head yet (and there's me being all healthy with the gym and dieting ) I can't give it up yet, don't feel like I'm in the right frame of mind. 
As for joining you lot of alkies, I haven't got any wine in!! 
Its good you're getting a 2nd opinion. I'm going  to see what the cons says in December. I can't put myself through another cycle if there's no hope for me. I'm starting to think that adoption is my only option 

Gab, my cons that I saw last has more or less just written me off because of the endo


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...do you think this lady would settle our credit card bills......   (sorry)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- shall we inviter her to FF?

They do work...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Linz - the cons i see for endo...has always said to me you can still get pg with endo it just makes it a little more difficult....what is wrong with these men....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

well ladies...the alpha male has put his foot down ....watching a dvd now...so hope your heads arent too sore in the morning....im on the water now...(I know boring) but you know how it is....!!!!

Miranda - I will be thinking of you sweetheart...cant wait.....  im so excited...xxxxxxx

Inc - Good luck for tomorrow honey will be thinking of you....  ...then thats one stage further...xxxxxxxxx

Catch up with you all tomorrow....my alco...ff ..take extra special care...xxxxxxxxxxxxxGab


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Gab and Nicki x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Night girls off to bed too! (with cup of tea, 2 glasses of wine and I'm drunk these days!!) take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda, good luck for tomorrow   By, the way, if it is twins, and you decide you only want one, can I have the other one? 

Beach, hope you have a better day tomorrow xxx

Gab, enjoy your dvd xxx

Laura, hope you enjoyed your birthday xxx

Right, I'm off to bed, night night ladies xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That might well have been the case with quads, Linz! But I reckon two would be perfick.

Just to know it's all ok in there will be enough though.

Inc - gawd, I compare myself with others and fret and fret, too! But her case has no bearing on yours, none at all. What time is your scan? You'll be very happy with two, won't you?
I'm thinking we're going to have good news about the number two tomorrow, both of us.  

Are you lot playing scrab without me?  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Mir... 

I hope you have two tomorrow... Are your levels indicating that they may be two?  

I hope for two... I think I am doom and gloom bcs my dh is even worse than me, so we are ok in combo only if everything goes well.  Otherwise... not such a good combo...

Thx for good wishes everybody... Thx Gab, thx Nick...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's normal to be negative Inc - it's your way of protecting yourself from bad news. Still, there's no reason why it shouldn't be good news tomorrow - you had two antrals, so they could be ripening right now.

My levels are high enough to be two, but it could just be a strong singleton. If there's a heartbeat that's enough for me. But I can't help being greedy.

My DH is quite gloomy, but he's never been gloomy about this - thank God, because I've done gloomy for both of us during the tx's. Last time was the first time I didn't feel the doom, and that was only because I got away from here.

I'll be praying for two for you tomorrow - and that maybe another pops up like the magic follie.
Is your DH going tomorrow? Or will you be on your own?

Right - I'm off to bed, but I'll log in in the morning to let you know how it went and to see how yours went. Three's a magic number, isn't it? What with you certain you'll get one and me willing you to have three, maybe between us we'll make it two.

Night night

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Awww that's sweet Mir... Go on be greedy... Two would be good as it would be a ready made family.. But one is good, too ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello.... anyone still up I'm sad??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim stormed off this am without doing my injection, I had to do it myself as had no choice, it was fine but I'm so sad and down.  He has not said happy birthday or anything.  He texted and apologsed for storming off but not sure thats enough, my birthday and we are not talking, we started IVF today, what a bloody start.  

Been out with my mate after work had dinner and few drinks, was nice but so unhappy.  He is such a selfish pig, wish I was doing this on my own then at least I would not be let down all the time. Some birthday a.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura Hun... Concentrate on your ttc... Chin up...  He is probably scared and does not know how to deal with his emotions...  Happy birthday sweetie... good that you went out with a mate.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Inc & Mira -   for your scans   

Beach - Hope you're feeling better after your wine     I know how it is when a friend has a baby, you want to go and see them but you don't.  I always think that once I've seen the baby I'll be able to deal with it, but I just end up being really jealous of them.  This IF has turned me into such a green eyed monster so I know exactly how you are feeling.  I'm sorry work is proving to be a pain at the moment      Apart from crying during your Occupational Health assessment, how did it go?  I wouldn't worry about crying in front of people, I'm doing it all the time.  I don't bother wearing mascara now as it's always half way down my cheeks by lunch time!  You will get through this and you will have a baby - we're all here for you     Any decisions on a new clinic yet?

Muff - Not sure I've said it but   on your BFP - fantastic news  

Rooz - A mixed bag - how exciting.  You have so much self control not finding out exactly what's in there - I would need to know.  I'm not sure about me being strong - I'm finding myself on a rollercoaster of emotions at the moment and it's quite scary.  I can't wish Christmas away more if I tried so I can get on with FET in Jan.  I'm thinking that it won't work so already in my head I'm planning my next fresh cycle in Feb/March.

Linz - I'm also trying to be healthy and lose a bit of weight before my next tx but just can't seem to stay away from the choc and beer!  

Swinny - How are you hun?

Gab & Merse - the wine & endo sisters - how are you both feeling today?  Merse - I can't drink that much now without getting really bad hangovers.  A few beers or a couple of glasses of wine are my limit - I'm such a lightweight.

Oddette - Hope you're feeling better after your op   

LB - Sorry to hear you and Tim are having such bad time at the moment.  I don't really know what to say as each relationship is very different, but being brutally honest, can you see yourself with him in 5 or 10 years time?  Do you want a relationship with him or do you just want a baby?  It's your call, but you can't go on like this forever - you deserve to be happy in life - we only have one life and we owe it to ourselves to live it the best way we can and to be as happy as we can.  Whenever I get down about ttc I always console myself by thinking that at least I have DH.  If I didn't have him I'd be a basket case    Big hugs sweetie - I really hope this is just a blip and you get things sorted    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd Laura, what a birthday. If it helps, Pete is also dreadful at birthdays. And Christmas. It's when we have most of our rows.

It's like they know it's going to be crap so they set their face the other way and make it catastrophic instead of just a bit crap.

He's got to know though, that running out on you when you needed that jab to be done is just not on. It's childish, for one thing. Would he do that at work? Stalk off when he knew something vital had to be completed? Eejit.

It's terrifying to think of being alone though, when you've planned this tx and have just started. I'm guessing he's playing on that to try and make you more pliable - well it's unacceptable.
Sometimes it just takes something to twig before they start to take tx seriously - I don't know what that will take with Tim as I don't know him, but somewhere along the line Pete started to get it - how hard this was and how he needed to be there at every step of the way to support me.

You have to do some serious talking - I don't envy you having to do that. But he HAS to grow up this time - it's just not on for him to behave like that. He would have a problem in any relationship with any woman if he carried on like that - making a dash for it when something important needed to be done.

Chances are he will smarten up his act - you're not ready to give up on him yet - but he has to be TOLD  
Lose your rag - I suspect that you don't, nearly enough, and that you're used to being fairly controlled with your temper because of your job. Well let him have it this time, both barrels. Shock him into behaving decently. You go girl!

Emma - I'm with you on wishing my life away! It's the waiting that kills you, not the drugs or the scans, for tx.

Are you coming back here for Christmas? Or will you be having stir-fried turkey?

Inc - the best of luck today. Try not to be disappointed if it's one - it will be a really, really good one - the best egg you've had yet. But I reckon you'll get two from those little antrals.  

Post again later, my sweets.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning  

Laura  , hope you're ok.  Emma was right, I know now's not the time but you need to think about what you really want  

Emma-apart from the crying it went well, got another session booked for next Thursday and she's going to use Reiki on me as well, she's told me to start using the Omega's 3 6 9 which I used to take before so will order those later on.

Miranda- wishing you all the best of luck for your scan, can't wait to hear your news.

Inc-fingers and toes crossed.


xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Good luck Mir and Inc  
Laura you need to get something sorted there hon I think a big paddy is def on the cards, sometimes that is needed for men to take notice!!   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse- you ok?  Areyou working today?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wake up every day feeling terrible grief and wonder what I'm gonna do next 
But yes work today got lots do cause of hols next week!
Hows you? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Beach - glad it went well.  I have a friend who is ttc and she has reiki and loves it - makes her very chilled and content with the world...may be I should try it  

Merse -     If only I could wave a magic wand and make it all better.  I know my situation is slightly different to yours but I wish the day and nights away because I'm so sad and then I dread waking up in the morning because I don't know how I'm going to feel.  Are you considering counselling after your hols?

Mira - We're staying here for crimbo - have some friends coming out to visit us too. We're also off to Borneo for 5 days in between crimbo and NY and I can't wait.  

LB - How you feeling today?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I know it's not much but at least the holiday will give you the chance to get away and get some lovely sunshine too. What do you do at work?

I'm ok thanks, off to training course today and tomorrow so can't sit and wallow in self pity unfortunately.  Suppose we've got to try and focus on the positive things in our lives, such as health, DH's, work, roof over our heads etc, dones't help though does it.

I'm meeting a couple of friends tomorrow night and I'm sure one of them is going to announce pg.

Em-just read your post and your xmas plans sounds lovely.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em
yes I think I will email my clinic today to get some arranged for when I get back as finding it really hard. I know its early days but I'm in a big black hole without a ladder to get out!!! Thinking of you lots  xxxxxxxx
Beach I'm a hairdresser so have to pretend to be happy and chatty all day and that I actually care about their hair!!!!!!!!!!! God I hate it when I know a friend is going to announce a pg!!   xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I know what you mean about the pregnancy announcement thing - I seem to have a sixth sense and know when people are going to do it.  I'm paranoid that our friends who are coming out at Crimbo are going to announce a pg too.  It's sh*t isn't it - living in fear of other people's happiness.

Have a good day.  I've got to go out soon to one of DH's work/social things.  Don't want to go and be smiley and happy with people but I s'pose it's better than staying in feeling sorry for myself


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- enjoy your do and have a few glasses  

Merse-fancy doing my hair?  Need a new style and colour.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I can def tell when someones going to announce it too!!!
Hope it goes OK at DH's thing have a drink!!! xxxxxxxx
Beach exactly how far away from me do you live  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- not taht far........only Yorkshire


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

In that case I'll pop round on my way home and do it then?  xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll cook dinner and opena bottle


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds fab looking forward to it!!!!!!!!
Have actually got to go and do some work now hope your days not too bad 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

HAve a good day....I'm going to set off shortly for my course so will be back tonight x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps! 

Just a quickie as I'm at work.

Scan went ok this morning - had a sour-faced old trout doing it, who gave me no dignity at all, but she sad gloomily that she could see a flicker in there.

So - just the one! I'm happy with that though.

Hope she doesn't do the next scan!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Mira -     that's wonderful news - I'm sooooo pleased for you


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Miranda,

I'm so glad the scan went well and everything is ok        

When i was waiting for my first scan i wanted there to be two there, but now at 38 weeks, i'm soo glad there is only one in there  

Laura - i hope you feel better and the injections are going well.   

Pin xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi gang, 
Mira _ fantastic news .... Good to hear that they saw the heartbeat... That's the most important thing after the progesterone drama and your crap GP.. Never mind the old traut..

Laura - hope you feel better today.  You need to explain to your dh that you need him...
My dh only recently started cooperating when he realised that we have almost no chance...
He is still a bit funny at times but is improving... This morning I told him not to come with me for a scan and he was so grateful but looking concerned at least...

Merse and Beech -    

Pamela39 and Gab - hope you are both ok.   

Emma - some nice plans for Xmas...  It's good to have a break and give your body a chance to recuperate...

Rose - thx for the lovely post of last night... It's great that you are going to have a nice big family all in one go... It's going to be tough though.. Also, my cousin got ivf triplets followed by a natural pregnancy 10 months later... After years of ttc they didn't think au natural is possible... Now poor woman had to give up work and she was pretty much the breadwinner...

I had  2 ok size follies 10. 46 mm + 10. 67 mm + 1 small one of 5mm.  This is the same quantity that I had on 600 IU + 100 mg of clomid which shows that the quantity of drugs doesn't make a difference... If anything my 3d follie on my fully stimulated ivf wasn't even there on day 6.  I paid 10k for that cycle, so could have done 4 cycles with Geeta for the same money...

I told the dr about reducing the dose of buserelin and he told me off and told me that I may have comopromised the cycle....  Told me to go back to 0.5 buserelin and that the dr will call me today... Now this is totally unexpected as I was prepared to xl the cycle if I got anything like 5 mm...  Also these two follies are from my dead ovary not the functioning one ... And my working ovary produced the crappy small folly... How is this possible?  Now either the prof can't tell left from right or I am having two miracle follies developing... Hopefully they are still there on Mondayl....

Living in hope now.... I may actually have two embies, which would be fantastic... Think it was a good decision to go on low stimms...but had a dreadful day yesterday after Emma reported her bad news...Feel a bit better ...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – I am so sorry honey that you’re having a bad time. Its bad enough going through treatment without added relationship problems. He won’t be thinking that he’s upsetting you like he is, we tend to analyse everything whereas blokes take everything at face value. Don’t be too down, just remember he’s only a man bless him and they aren’t as well equipped as we are. I do exactly the same at birthdays, we judge them by our own standards and then when they fall short we are really down.

Hopefully this will make you chuckle chicky. My friend and I went out last night to see Calvin Harris in town and it was hilarious, when we arrived the support band were already on stage so it was total darkness. We had a good bop and enjoyed the music and then at the end when the lights came on we thought we'd been transported to a Youth club, the average age was about 13. Oh I felt ancient! Very funny though.

Happy birthday for yesterday, I am sorry I didn’t post that yesterday but I only realised today after reading.

Big cuddles being sent through cyberspace to you xx

Em – I hopefully will be with you in January, hormone levels permitting! 

Mirra – That’s lovely news that all is well. Enjoy it now x

Merse & Gabs – No wine for me last night unfortunately as I had to drive. DH made up for me though!! He finished his finals yesterday so went on a bender in the afternoon with his geeky fellow Accountant students. He was in a sorry state this morning.

Merse, not long til your hols. It sounds like you really need it xx

Pin - Not long now xx

Hello Inc, Rooz, Nicks and Linz. Hope I haven’t forgotten anyone.

Bye Bye

Sarah xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

[fly]INC - YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

I am soooo thrilled for you - THREE! Now, what did I tell ya?

That's wonderful news - the best news for ages really. NOW will you stop beating yourself up?

How do you know you have a 'dead' ovary?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It never produced a single follie in 18 months.  All follie production was reliant on my left ovary...
Feel a bit better... Hope they are still there on Monday... 
Good news for you, too...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....WELL DONE INC.....!!!!!!  

Glad to hear the news, lots of     coming yr way for Monday..tk care sweetie...xxx

Miranda -     and a great big ...for yr little beanie....hope the scan is reassuring and that you feel you can relax now honey...thinking of you...xxxxxx

  ...for everyone else..catch up later...xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Gab...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir and Inc fantastic news!!!!  
Just popped back to see how you both got on got to back to work now back later!!! Hi to all  xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, but that doesn't mean it's dead - it might just be responding because you've picked the right protocol.

Whatever's happened - bloody well done!!

Cheers girls!

Off to the supermarket now for lunch.

Laters!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Now our Miss Sunshine... keep up with those vits and nutrients for the bean... 

Thx Merse...  

Off to eat sth...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - great news - well done hun!    2 of similar size is really good, also a little one in the running  
Mirra - glad you met your bean although sounds like not the best of experiences.   The sonographer can make all the difference - my cons did my first scan and his face just lit up when he saw the screen, I could tell he was so pleased for me. Anyway, it may be only one but its in the right place, healthy and happy - well done!   will you be able to get another scan before 12 weeks?
Chat later 
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think I'll have another scan, Nicks - they didn't seem to think so this morning, but my GP said he'd booked me a consultation for eight weeks - we'll see what happens then I guess.

I've got the midwife next Friday, and they sound great.

This woman this morning - why does she do that job if she has no joy in the miracle of life? She was positively made of stone, and they whipped the blanket away, leaving me exposed. In Turkey they left the room to let me dress and undress.

I felt really exposed - and I'm not shy. It was the way it was whipped away as I tried to struggle to my feet - surely they should let you keep it till you have your keks on?

I'm still smiling at the fact you have three, Inc! That really is marvellous.

How long do you do the gentle stimming for?

Cheers Merse and Gab!

Sarah, you teenybop!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

What would we do on this thread without you smiling all the time eh


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can take over now Inc! Reckon your news is worth a big BEAM.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Inc, thats fab news, 3 follies!  I'm really pleased for you!  

Miranda, well done too. It must be so nice to see your little Rene or Renatta on the screen - you're going to be a mummy!!  

Laura, I agree with the others, I think you should tell Tim in no uncertain words (with a bit of shouting thrown in) how you feel, and how he makes you feel when he goes off like that. Sometimes they are a bit thick, and don't realise how they are upsetting us, and need it spelling out to them. Don't let him get away with it! You need his support now. xxxxxx

Merse, won't be long till your holiday now, it will do you good. I know exactly how you feel though. 

Emma, enjoy your night out xxx

Sarah, sounds like you had a good night  

Gab, Beachgirl, how are you both?

I'm feeling really crappy, I've got a horrible cold 

Speak later,

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Linz sorry your feeling crappy!  Gonna pm you later with a few endo questions but back to work for a bit first!! xxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok matey, don't work too hard!  xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- fantastic news, although the woman sounds a dragon...

Inc- good to hear it went well.

Linz- get some whisky and lemon.

Just a quickie from me as in middle of cooking dinner and got some work to do before second session tomorrow.  Today went really well, feel a lot happier than I did yesterday, sent an email to the person who'd pointed out my errors at work apologising and she's replied really nicely which has made me feel better about going back on Monday.

This course I'm on has really been interesting and it's starting to give me back my confidence, it's actually about bullying and harassment and we're training as advisors for the trust but speaking to others has made me realise I'm not stupid or thick or worthless and I have a lot to offer.

Hopefully will pop back later  x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Beach - whiskey and lemon?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls, 

Its cold today! Brrrr!

Mirra - Perfect!  

Inc - Sounds like its all going well.  As fot the ovary thing I asked why on my notes I had 4 eggs from my left but on the scans I only had follies on the right and she said that often they twist round and they don't know which one is which ... Ugh!! 

Sarah -  He he he!!!  Did you play some pool after and drink some coke!?

Emma - Enjoy your night out!

Merse -    We can be your ladder and will help you out of the hole. XXX

Well thinkgs still the same in my house I'm afraid, not a word has been spoken between us.  He's been home and gone out so not sure what to do tonight about my stimms injection. Do you think it worth carrying on?  I guess I'll see what time he gets home.  

Love to everyone. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- really sorry to hear that things havent improved between you both.  If you need to talk then we're here for you.  x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura what is the problem hon?? Has he actually told you whats wrong?  
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Haven't heard from him. I've called but he ignores my calls. He thinks I over react to everything and am mad... I dunno maybe he's right. I just feel I'm responsible for everything in our realtionship and he just swans about doing his thing.  I know I will try to make up with him when he gets home as I want to do this cycle, but I really begrudge being the peace maker AGAIn.  Especially after his performance (or lack of it) over the weekend which left me in tears.  How can you go from doing so well to so rocky is such a short space of time.  Think I'm just hormonal and over reacting?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura you may be hormonal but you need him to be understanding at the moment and grown up, and swanning off not doing your injections no matter what your behaviour is is not being there for you and not grown up!!!! Sorry if I'm speaking out of line but you need lots of love and support    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess you just have to carry on now you've started, Laura? Do you not feel confident jabbing yourself?

I dunno - what a c*ck. I can't bear not speaking - that's such pathetic behaviour.

No, it's not your hormones - he really is being an ****. Just get through this cycle as best you can, and perhaps things will iron themselves out.

I can tell you one thing though - if you do call off the cycle because of this you won't want to be with him any more - you'll be so angry with him.

Only you know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

BUT it's NHS, isn't it? Seems such a shame to waste a go. Would you keep your place on the waiting list if you cancelled?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I agree with Mir I would keep going if its free if you stop you'll never forgive him and it will come between you  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The evening injection is a big one and I'm worried about doing it myself but I guess I will have to if he doesn't get home soon.  I've decided to calmly tell him i need him to be supportive and pamper me over the next week or so.  I think he reacts better to clam behaviour than me shouting, if I shout he just goes out and doesn't come home. 

I'm off for a soak in the bath with my fancy Molton Brown Bubble bath I got for my birthday.  Got to keep calm.  

Thanks girls, you really are stars.  You must think I'm nuts!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - I happen to think you are very sane indeed!

Gawd - I wish I was nearby, I'd come and do it myself. Bloody men.

Have you tried his mobile?

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup! And I emailed him at work today too but no reply.  

I may just go do it myself but feel he should do it... god they don't really have to much in this whole IF business do they (accept Mr Mirra!).

Bath was nice.  Feel bit clamer now.  Gonna go make myself a cuppa.  How long do you think you can leave menopur mixed up for before you use it?  Tired but feel anxious as got to mix up my 6 menopur and not doen it for a while.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- is there anyone you could ask to help you with injections? WIsh I was closer


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - hope things get sorted...  Relax as much as you can... 
Mira will be back to cheer u up... She does the biz methinks.

Thanks Mira for last night .... was in a state....  I think nobody can replace you...  

Feeling strangely tired ... Slep 3 hrs in the afternoon. 

Now how to prepare some work for tomorrow... Night girls.. Thx for all your support and good wishes.  Love you loads....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...Just typed a really big post then lost it as forgot to minimize.... ......3 ampules of powder to one ampule of saline honey.....not sure dont think you can leave it though..think you have to inject once you make it up..i was on 6 ampules of menopur last time..so we just mixed 3 with 1..then 3 with 1 just made it easier to remember...xxxxx...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

in otherwards i had 2 injections per night....im not very good at puting things down sorry


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Night Inc 

Merse, I've PM'd you.

Laura, you poor sweetie. I think you have to use it straight away. Isn't there anyone else who can do it for you? Bloody men 

Gab, I hate it when that happens - I do it all the time!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Yeah thats how I did it this time but the nurse gave me some bigger syringes and said i can mix 1.5 liquid with 6 powders so I only have to do one injection.  Sure I will be fine. The one in the morning is onl 0.3 ml this one will be 1.5 ml so will seem big in comparison.  

I've just made a cuppa, will drink that and if he still not home wil do it my self. At this rate I should just order some donor sperm and do it completely alone!!

And no not really told anyone about this cycle so noone to help.  I made a bit of a fo par earlier.  My SIL called and I got upset and ended up telling her about the IVF, she now wants to come down to pamper me as Tim not doing it.  But Tim will go nuts if he finds out I told her and she will prob tell everyone and then I'll feel crap as they think I was lyingto them when they've asked.   I do get myself into a mes don't I!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- don't panic about telling SIL, he can't blame you as if he'd been there none of this would have happened. x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah True.  I'm so lucky to have you girls. 

So Beach how are you?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good thanks Laura- feel calm and composed tonight and happy about myself for th first time in ages.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you should let her! You NEED pampering, and that sulky sperm vessel you call a partner ain't doing it!  

Totally. Call her back. tell her yes, I'd love that, I'll open a bottle. And by the way... any good with needles?  

He's gone nuts already - bugger him. Tell him you were scared you couldn't do the jab yourself and asked her as se was closest - he doesn't need to know what you've told her. Sod him!

Inc - hooray! Your eggs are growing so fast they're sapping your strength! Rest up, make sure they get lots of R&R.

Karen, Merse, Linz - good evening poppets! Great to hear you're feeling more like yourself, K.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok here goes again....!

Laura - just wanted to say that im sorry you are going through this right now... ...you know sometimes we behave strangely when we are stressed out..I know its up to you sweetie but i agree with the others in saying that if you cancel..you might blame each..you know when my dh is quiet i always know something is up...i.e he is worried about something..could it not be that...pse dont think im taking sides..im just trying to look from the outside...when he comes home what about a heart to heart tell him and just tell him how you feel...I know the temptation is to go aaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh..but my dh always says to me ill listen to you if you dont shout....try not to be too hard on him when he comes home...i know when im cycling im    so it could be yr hormones..., although thats still no excuse he should be there for you. You are going through this together so you need to be there for each other...xxxxxxxxxxxxsorry rant over...glad you are feeling better after yr bath im just trying to see it from the outside..xxxxxxxxtake care sweetie....  

Linziloo -   ...sorry you have been feeling really down...thinking of you..xxxxxx

Swinny -   Hope you are ok and are now feeling better.xxxxxx

Merse - tickets,passport.....tickets,passport...wont be long now sweetie....think the temp in makadi bay is about 27/28 so you might just need yr winter coat...(NOT)....big sloppy ones for Mr Merse...xxxxxx 

Inc -    coming yr way...hope you have a nice weekend...and here is more.....   for the scan on Monday..

Emma - Hope you are having a nice night out...you deserve it sweetheart after all you have been through...take extra special...care...xxxxxxx

Beach - Glad you are enjoying the course..hope you feel better after yesterday....   i really should do a course like that might make me more assertive....WHISKY....i really am a lightweight arent I?xxxxxx

Nics - Hope you are ok and keeping well....Im on the water tonight....  I am really...!!!!!!!!

Miranda - Ok Mir's just because you are with child doesnt mean you have to eat Mcdonalds out of business..... ...really glad today went well....dont forget to put beanie in a frame.....xxxxxxx

Roozie - take care... 

Odette -  ...Hows the healing honey..dont forget hot water bottle...!!!!!!take care..xxxxx

Pin - You at the hospital yet......! (shoelace and newspaper at the ready.... ..)

sorry if ive forgotten everyone posting this before i lose it again....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

cant believe there has been six replies since i typed that....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It would be lovely if we could all meet up wouldn;t it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He's back!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Frustrating, isn't it? You go to post and think - heck!

I didn't get a piccie, Gab! I barely got a glance from the sonographer, let alone a picture!

K - I was thingking that today - I think we should all meet in surrey as it seems about the middle of where we all are. I'd be well up for it.

laura - how does he look?

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good lUck Laura x 

Mir- how far is Surrey from Yorkshire?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir.....sulky sperm vessel......now now....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! You need to put your location on your avatar bit - I didn't know you were from there!

I was going by Essex, Berkshire, Surrey and Dorset and London?

OK, let's do this properly - where is everyone from?

Laura - are you two talking?

xxxxxxx

Gab - yes?  Did I say something incorrect? Hopefully he's not sulking now. Pete sulks. Can't. Bear. It.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry just made me chuckle....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

cant believe that old bat didnt give you a picture...make sure you get some next time...or just say you need another one to be reassured but make sure its a different day when the old bat isnt working...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's the thing - you're at their mercy if it's NHS, it feels hard to be picky.

Oo, Laura must be In Talks.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir...have got to go honey...or else ill be in talks.. ....will catch up tomorrow...Im so chuffed for you sweetheart and here's to a happyand not so stressful 8 months ..youll be fine..!!! 

I do hope Laura is ok....i do think it does affect our dh's in different ways...im sure they are just as emotional as us...i think you have to be a really strong couple to go through this in the first place never mind more than once.....anyway......catch all you ladies...tomorrow....xxxxxxxx ...


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Night Gab xxx

Miranda, I'm in Notts, so a bit far from you lot. Shame you didn't get a picture. How excited are you and Pete now?! Have you relaxed a bit or still worrying?

Laura, tell him how you feel, you deserve some support honey xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I do feel lots more relaxed now, Linz! I was worrying my **** off TBH.

Seeing the scan and hearing the nurse say afterwards that everything was going well was great. One of them said it measured between 5-6 weeks at 12mm, but I've done a bit of searching and that's right for 7 weeks, so I think they're talking poo.

Odd, isn't it, how you go from worrying that your follicles should be 18mm and weeks later the baby is only 12mm.
Bizarre.

Laura - I have to go to bed now, but I hope it's all going well. I'll be reading for a while, so text me if you want to vent.

Night all.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

All ok, he apologised and I've been stabbed!!  He's over my shoulder so will have proper rant tom.

I have meeting at 9am then working from home rest of the day.  

Night girls.XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning 

Hope you're ok this morning Laura x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Beach  How are you today?
Laura glad you got it all sorted!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse

I'm fine thanks, looking forward to having a rest at the weekend though....not used to going to work 5 days a week!  

How are you?  are you working today?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah just losta big long post... I'll try to recap..


Got scan monday 2 days earlier than last round... bit scared nowt will be there  

Me and T are ok, not great but better. 

I'm home now for the rest of the day 'working from home' really do have stuff to do but I am so easily distracted..... anyone home today??

Did we decide on a meet up place/ time?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dear!

I'm not at home - I'm having a cheeky peek from work.

No we didn't decide a place or time - but we have Notts and Yorks to add to the mix. Might have to end up being the Midlands - fine for me as I can stay with my sis!

Glad you patched it up with T - that looked as if it might become a complete nightmare.

And working from home, you lucky thing!

I'd love to do that.

Merse - Karen - hello! Are you around?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Mira - i'm in Lancashire, sort of half way between Liverpool and Manchester.

Laura, i'm glad you got things sorted out (again) and the jabbing went ok.

We had a hossy appt yesterday and the bumps' head is engaged    yipeee - its getting exciting now - and scary  

What was really great though was that the Dr thought i was in my late 20's and was going to say we should have tried longer before going for ivf   

Take care everyone

Pin xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice one, Pin! What a lovely compliment!

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Pin Pregnancy must be agreeing with you!!  Oh not long now!!  Wil you be able to post when you go into labour you think? Or you need someones moby number to text so we can all be thinking of you??     Oh this is our first PR birth!!  We are all so excited!!

Mirra - I only work from home very occasionally, allowed to once per month but never get to do it as so busy.. I had a review near my home this am though so thought better to come back rather than drive all into London... not done owt yet though!!!    Gonn ahave some lunch then get my head down and get some stuff typed.

Maybe we should meet in London as all places have a train into London?  Or we could get organised a book into a cheapy travel lodge and stay overnight soemwhere so we can all get drunk... well the non-preg ones anyway!  Or we could book a PR fun weekend in Barcelona!!!! Or am I getting carried away now??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi I'm home! Having a terrible day keep crying and got home to a letter from the clinic saying how sorry they were and I could have counselling and that made me cry even more!!
Me and Rooz are Basingstoke!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse -    I'm so sorry your so down.  What normally helps you?  Do you want to just be sad for a while, I sometimes need to do that.  Have you throught anymore about what you want to do next? Second opinion?  Or maybe you want to forget about it all and get drunk and worry about what to do after xmas?

Counselling did me the world of good I can't praise it enough.  I was a real mess after my ectopic, lost my baby and my fertility in one foul swoop, was the most awful time of my life I really didn't think I would ever be normal (well as normal as I get) again.  I went for 6 months.  Maybe worth a try?

If not we are here for you any time of the day or night.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Laura I think I'm gonna get some counselling when I get back from hols! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back from second day of course, really tired and got some things to do as seeing a couple of friends tonight so will try and be back later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi beach!

Merse - oh yes the holiday!  That will do you the world of good!  

I have done about 30 min work and have been working from home since 11am... ops!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey chaps!

V little to do here, so I thought I'd pop in and post, rather than just spy on you all!

Merse - nearly time to fly off for your hols! Gawd, it's going to be perfick, it really is - sleep, food, nookie...

Laura - you rascal! Get that nose to the grindstone! They'll want to know what you've been doing, won't they?  

God, I am SO. BORED.

If I have to read one more council story I may just go down to the council offices and show them what Guy Fawkes was on about.

Karen - how the devil are you? Tired by the sounds - learning really takes it out of you, doesn't it? Hope you have a nice time tonight.

Pin - how exciting! Nearly there - bet you're 
I keep thinking about how lovely that was, to be thought of as so young.

Blimey - lancs is even further away!

Maybe we could do a southern and a northern meet - one each every six months? Then we can share cars getting up or down!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah its the weekend!!  

I just got a call from the service manager at 4.55 to discuss a case, and I turned the tv down so she wouldn't noticed i was watching that Noel Edmonds box programme and accidently turned it up instead!!!  

So what are all your plans?  I am planning to work on my lining tonight with some red wine and going to cook some nice trout for my protien intake!    Then out with a mate on Sunday for belated birthday drink in the afternoon.  Tom I have no plans so just pottering about. 

Hmmmm we need to get a map and mark on where we all are, well those who are up for a meet that is!  So who is up to meeting up? Honest now, it will involve a bit of travelling I expect.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-let's definately try and organise something.

Yes, I'm shattered, got a lot covered at both sessions and hope it will make a difference within the trust.  Hope tonight does go ok, hope friends are ok with me.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm def up for it!!! I'm off out with friends tonight to get drunk they are taking me out to try and cheer me up a bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- that'll be good, are they supportive?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The answer to all problems -- Booze!!  Have a great time Merse.  

Beach - What do you mean about your mates? Why do you think it wouldn't go ok?  

Oh exciting, I can't wait for us all to meet!! Oh What fun!! Proper hugs and everything!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- haven't seen them since I started last cycle, when I told them it hadn't worked I've just got a text back saying sorry and that's it.  No phone call, visit etc.  I know that people handle things differently and people are busy but it really upset me and I feel they don't really care that much.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If you  haven't experienced the pain of IF then you prob don't really understand what a big deal a BFN is, most of friends are 'baby' people so I think have an understanding, are your mates mums or wannabe mums? I have a couple of mates who don't want kids and are really not good with my IF, they are more 'oh well you can get drunk now' but I don't think its not that she doesn't care just doesn't understand.

Are you going to talk to your mates about it all tonight or just get drunk and aviod the whole baby stuff?

X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

One of them has a two year old and is now back with ex-husband so hope tonight she doens't announce she's pg  

The other one says she doesn't want children but that's cos her H2B definately doesn't.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

My friends are really supportive in fact everybody (except my sis) is it makes me cry just thinking about all the support I've got, if you could make babies on it I'd have a brood! My mum goes to church and the WHOLE church pray for me hasn't worked yet but part of me won't give up the fight!! And I've still got one frostie!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- it's really good that you've got a strong support system x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girlies......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening gab  


Merse - You sounded positive then? Have you have a glass of wine!    Glad you can see all the positives you have got.  And of course your snow baby!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hows you laura.....hope yr getting lots of protein and milk down yr heed....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Well you have deserved a nice rest now..im back to work Monday... 

Merse - Hiya sweetie......you on the plonk already youll be trousered even before you go out....bangers and mash tonight...mmmmm


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- what do you do?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just cooking trout wrapped in onion and spinach, with roasted butternutsquash, pots and brocoli.  Mmmm.  And I have a mango for my 'something orange' for pudding!  Oh and some red wine for my lining (even though I still have Af!!).

Do you think the protein thing really helps?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I know because we were doing ICSI...they encourage you to have protein because the eggs have to be a certain size so they can be injected....IM sure it helps honey...I know when i was doing IUI..produced quite a few follicles and was always starving..it was as if my body was telling me to get ready if you see what i mean.....selenium is good for lining isnt it....glad you and dh ....are friends now.... 

Beach - I work in Recovery/Theatres mostly gynae and urology work..so im not looking forward to it because we are always busy...espec Mondays...(im just being Lazy)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm maybe I need to up my protein then, I'm not good with protein as veggie and dn' really eat much fish.  Have bought some fish today and will eat some brazil nuts later!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get a lot of protein with eggs though...and if you drink lots of milk too....so you should be fine sweetie...are you doing LP or SP


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well kitchen duties calling me.....hopefully be back later.....Merse have a lovely evening...you deserve it honey....take care...ttfn...xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SP like last time.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...go Laura...!!!!!!...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Just been to sleep on the couch and out for a meal in a sec, so I've left no time to message you all!

Be back later tho - have a great Friday night!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

Laura, glad you and Tim are getting on better and he was back to jab you. Hope you enjoyed your day off (working from home!).

Beach, My 'best mate' has been really crap through all this tx. In fact, I hardly see her now. I have got other friends, but it makes me mad as I've supported her through loads of stuff, but she hasn't been near me whilst I've been going through tx. I suppose you know when you go through this kind of thing, who your friends are don't you?

Merse, hope you're having a good night, I've pm'd you. 

Gab, hope you're ok, I've pm'd you too. 

Hi to everyone else 

Linz xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Linz.....thks.... 

It is hard when you dont get the support from friends to be honest most of mine have 2 and 3 children and i think the thought of IVF has never entered their minds...my ds had a sleep over at one of my best friends house night before my ec and she thought i was going in for an op for my endo again...I really wanted to tell her..but just dont know if she would know where i was coming from does that make sense...I do understand that my situation is different but I really dont know what I would do without you guys right now....you have really helped me through this process... ..there is only so much ranting my dh will listen to...xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you having an evening in tonight then linz....are you being good aswell......or naughty ...xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, night in tonight. Had a couple of wines, but feeling a bit rough, as I've got a cold, so going to bed now, night night.   xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

EVevning all

Is everyone asleep?  Just back from night out at friends....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So did everyone have good nights?

Mirra - You still not back fom the restaurant!!!  Really just because your eating for two!!

Beach - How did it go with your mates?

Merse - Hungover?

Linz - Hows cold this morn?

Gab - Was your dinner yummy?

Ok... not long been up been in bed watching tv.. should do some jobs now!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls am hungover!!!! Had lots of vodka and sneaky ****, how bad am I?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

VERY BAD!!!!    But we will forgive you.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I'm back! I was just too shattered to post, and I had to be up at 5.30, so I thought I'd leave it till today.

How's the vodka heed Merse? Ew. That's the worst.
I had a glass and a half of white with my meal and got an instant headache - typical!

Karen - how was the night out? I've scrabbed!

Laura - I'm about to go back to bed! But I'll walk the doggies first - it's too nice a day to put it off.

How's everyone else? we've gone all quiet!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Head hurts!! Had a good eve though and think I just needed to be really naughty and drink and smoke! But got it out of my system now!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It went ok at friends, I told them where we're up to but didn't go too much into how it's made me emotionally.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What did they say about it Beach? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

They were ok and made sympathetic noises but it's not like they'll ever have to go through this is it.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

The thing is nobody will ever understand this, apart from us in it!! At least we have FF and we can speak to people who do actually understand


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- if we didn't have FF I know we'd survive but it's just so good having people there who really understand how we feel and don't just us or tell us it'll all be fine or not to worry.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach whats your next step? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If I'm honest I don't think I would have survived with my girls on here!  Thats the truth after my ep I really did not think I could go on, mayb I would have muddled through on my own but it would have been a hundred time worse.  

Right off to the launderette! Exciting a!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me to Laura I would have gone really down hill without you lot  Enjoy the washing!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just up as had a couple of hours in bed, feel a bit sick now though x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

From the booze Beach? xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure why, keep getting indigestion a lot recently.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Prob stress Beach? xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure Merse, I;m late this month but did a test on Wednesday which was negative so if i've not come on by this Tuesday I'll mention it to nurse when I go for bloods.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

See, I was thinking that you were displaying pregnancy symptoms, but didn't dare mention it because I wasn't quite sure if it was physically possible!

Wouldn't THAT be wonderful?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Beach - Test again!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Def need to test again Beach xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

When shoudl I start to get a sign of something? Feeling nothing at the mo, paranoid that my scan is monday.. which is very early, just day 7, only 4th day of stimms.    Tryign to tell myself its no prob if nothing there on Monday, last time first scan would have been on Wed.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just re-read last post... what a ramble of a mad woman!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not at all! You are not mad - it's just one doesn't feel anything this soon, not really.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm sure that feeling things aren't necessary, good luck for scan on Monday x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok girlies...bottom two on x factor 
who do you reckon?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Also for Laura think i was on stimms for a week and then got twinges...so its fine..dont worry....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The two boys - can't even remember their names! Rhydian was brill, as usual - and Hope were excellent - really enjoyed them for the first time.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

do you like HOPE Miranda...aaaarrrgggghhhhh....yep i reckon leon and maybe same difference....yes Rhydian was the best


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir...did you go for a cons in london before you went to turkey..dont think we need to do we? 

dh has just finished typing 3 pages...of A4 for complaint letter for clinic.....HAVE IT.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Miranda....PG lady you sleeping again.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- are you happy with letter?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I've hated Hope - but tonight, for the first time, I enjoyed it!

No, I saw no one before I went over - I just emailed them my results and flew over. All very bizarre really! Didn't fill out any forms till the day of EC.

Girls, I am sooooo bloated. I look three months gone. In fact, my tummy is bigger than my pal's, and she's 24 WEEKS. Mind, she's a skinny bird. Do you think I'm having too much progesterone? Too much oestrogen? What?

Where is everyone? And why aren't you scrabbing with me?

Gab - are you on ********?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...ive tried...ive tried...but go on register then cant find scrabble....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You have to add the application - add me and I'll send you the linky thing.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- will scrab nowx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - to be honest yes it says it like it is....we are phoning for our follow-up on Monday..then will be sending it after our follow up...i think the only people he has complimented is the domestic staff...oh well....
anyway Beach how you feeling.....u watching x factor.....xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah! That's what I like to hear. Will you test tomorrow, Beachy? I know, I know, but hey, you might as well get some peestick practise. And it wouldn't be unheard of on this thread!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

oh dear...im watching itv 2 and i feel really bad about same difference was quite emotional...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I LOVE Fearne Cotton - how funny is she? Great to see a funny bird!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir is right you know...it does happen when you least expect look at nics...have you been taking DHEA...Beach...?xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep fearne is quality......  do you reckon the 2 boys then Mir....x

Merse...- you drunk yet.....or even are you packed yet......xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

This is my last night then im officially on the wagon...truck you name it...back to work Monday so cant do wine and work same time....Ive had more to drink this week than I have this whole year thats terrible isnt it...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - I can't do work withOUT wine! I'm still having a little glass, I must admit - just can't have more. But that little glass makes me feel half human again.
Yep, defo the two boys were the worst, though the public tends not to pick the right ones all the time.

Beach - stop ignoring us and get those Clearblues out for the morning!
Or scrab - either is good.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I tested Wen and that was negative so don't think I am...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's Sunday tomorrow - a whole four days later!

xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Go on Beach bottom 2 who do you reckon......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

lovely glaswegian voice there....music to my ears.......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll have to let you speak to Pete! He sounds like Rab C Nesbitt...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

where is he fae then...Gods city....is it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Botom 2 for me are the girl and boy...can't remember their names and Andy.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

5 mins ladies who is it going to be?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im with you Sweetie.....same difference....and Andy or Leon....you got a little sherbet on the go honey......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We opened a bottle with dinner at 6 and had a glass but with not feelinggreat didn;t have too much, just waiting DH to get off phone and out of bath then we'lll have our pudding and another glass.  what are you drinking?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well to be honest...i cant drink a lot really....lambrusco gets me drunk (serioulsy) I do like Asti because its quite pleasant and it doesnt give me a baggy head too much in the morning..but i can only drink 1 bottle of that at the very most...what about you..sweetie...why do you feel so bad then...viral maybe?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure maybe just tired


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

It is hard to do treatment cycles...and fit in work at the same time..it does catch up with you..do you feel just drained then? are you working over christmas?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Cant believe shane like HOPE.......NNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'm working xmas eve then off till 7th january...yippee


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

oh  bonus...lovely sweetie, im sure you have well deserved it too...Ive asked for christmas off but will probably trade that with an on call over new year...but hey ho cant have it all.....you had that other glass yet.......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

I'm bit tipsey.. is that terrible?

I want an ovulation pain!  

I don't watch x-factor... I feel so left out!!  I only watch the first ones when they silly crap people are on it!!

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

No..its fine...womb lining.......same difference is safe wooooowwww


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Go on Laura ....itv1 get it on girl!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm sober def off the booze tonight! thought Rydian was the best!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Rhydian was the best honey...cant believe HOPE has made it through.....again...what about hair of the frog.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rhydian really is good, I;d buy his music.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's from Glasgae, Gab!

Ooooh, Andy and Emily! I've hardly watched it since the auditions either, Laura - that's mjy favourite bit! Looking forward to I'm a Celebrity now - whoo!!!!

Then, isn't The Apprentice after that? Love it.

I'm loving Dragon't Den, too.

When's Ugly Betty repeated? I missed it last night.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - you dont want ovulation pain yet do you..... ...im confused....x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - UB is repeated tom about 2 I think.  I love all those, dragons, apprentice, I like the jungle except when they eat insects.. being a bit of a hippy I get upset by that!!

Ok... I have it on.. man singing... not impressed!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I love I'm a celeb!!! No hair of the frog going to bed soon haven't even got dressed today!!!!!!! 
Laura its very early to feel anything yet hon  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - Im from Eastkilbride..originally hen..then i married an Essex boy..... 

What's this celebrity thing then...yep i would buy Rhydian's music too didnt like him at first but he has really grown on me.....

who do we think then Bev or Andy?   xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- isnt it great having a day not getting ready.

Hope Andy goes.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Well I get back ache about day 7 normally when the follies appear... its prob not actually ov pains.  Last time I had terribel backache before my scan and had 5 follies, time before I had no backache and none.... I want backache!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Everytime I type a short post there is alrwady about 3 replies... this thread is going to explode!!!!!!

Merse - I'm getting annoyed with myself for even posting worries as I know its too early to know anything yet!!  

Gab - Essex boy   people from Essex are just so cool and sexy!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - doesnt a hot water bottle encourage them to grow too...

Beach - im with you Andy yr history matey.... 

Merse - Jammies....rule..............


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The boy should go, black lady was much better.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good choice in Andy going!!!
Laura what day of stims are you on?
And yes a slob day in PJ's is the best! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm on day 3 of stimms.  So one more stim inj before scan.

I love my pj's... I'm in mine now!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats really early to scan you isn't it? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, you'd get on famously with Pete then! He calls me hen - I love it. Makes me feel all clucky and roosting.

laura - every cycle's different! You might get 18 follies with no backache this time - wey-hey!  

Know when you pick up on a thread where they're going on about 50 follicles - I mean, how on earth do they all fit on an ovary? Eh? I think they're lying and they really have just a few like us. It's just not possible to have 50 18mm follies on two tiny ovaries.

Yep merse - good choice! Beverley's really good. It's just a shame the British public seem quite so racist and sexist and never vote for great black female singers - I can think of so many examples on shows like this. Still, she wasn't that good tonight, admittedly.
I was scanned on day 2 of stims, so it must just depend on the clinic. And I was done every two days after that.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I will be scanned alternate days from monday.. so what did you have at day 2 and day 4?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I suppose they can see if anythings happening that early? I wonder why I wasn't scanned until day 6 when they knew there was a high chance I might not of responded


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....   yes i was also scanned on day 5...so its shows they are keeping an eye on you Laura....

dh is from Romford...?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right off to bed now girlies am working tom so need to catch up on some sleep didn't go to bed till 3am this morn!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im getting that look again girls........... .....you know what he is like....will say ttfn...take care all my FF friends....one day at a time....!!!!!!!! catch up with you tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....
Merse - u packing tomorrow......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite Merse....sweetie...catch up later....Mir youre probably asleep already..... ...take care allxxxxxx.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep working till 3pm then off to Boots for last minute bits then home to pack. then working Mon till 6.30pm then straight to hotel at the airport! So not much time to think about it much!!! xxxxxx
Night all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...dont forget yr moist bottom wipes.....  only joking honey....spk to you tomorrow before you go...nite.nite.....xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - They didn't scan you because they're crap and don't know what they're doing! You really ought to take them to trading standards or something - you had such bad care.   How traumatic to get no eggs after all that - they ought to be shot.
Yes, they ought to have scanned you before day 6, especially as they know you are a PR. You could get that money back with a clever lawyer I reckon.

ANYway, you don't want to hear that right now - think of happy things, like your holiday! 

Laura - I can't remember what I had at day 2 and 4 - think it was 2 and 4 follies! Or 2 and 3. Had eight in the end, but only four eggs - I keep wondering if they all came from my right side. I ought to ask, but they prob didn't write that down.

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls just off to work but thought I'd check in first. Always wake up so down that it helps to check in with you so I don't feel so alone! Does that make sense xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- know exactly what you mean x  What time are you woriking until?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was waking with a tight, anxious feeling in my tummy. It was horrible. I've been doing that for nearly two years now - a feeling that I should be doing something but can't put my finger on it - it's really a feeling that I can't cope with everything I have to do.

It's a bit better now, I have to say, but that vaguely anxious feeling hasn't gone completely.

The only time I lose the anxious feeling is walking the dogs or swimming. It's like wanting to clean the house from top to bottom to try and ward off the demons. Do you get that? But I'm trying not to give in and grab the hoover.

We've Freecycled most stuff in the spare room this week, so I'll get on with painting the wall we put up a year ago and see if that makes me feel better. But little things get on top of me when I'm like that - such as the fact the bathroom still isn't properly fitted, or the tap in the kitchen is loose, or there's mould in a spot on the bedroom wall. Got to sort all of it if we're going to sell up.

We've got hardly anything to do at work at the moment, and being bored is the worst for anxiety. You can't escape it then.
By the time I get home I'm so tired I don't feel like doing anything but FF and Scrab, so it starts again.

Merse - last work for a week or two then! Hooray!
That will make such a difference. Just being away from home is great - you lose the associations with failure and disappointment. I think that's half why I want to move, too - start afresh.

Morning K! What are you doing today?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi ladies,

A v quick post from me as I have my sister and her family staying with me and I'm absolutely shattered.  

Merse - Have a fab holiday - enjoy your chill out  

Inc - Good luck for the forthcoming week  

Laura - Good luck for tomorrow - hope you have lots of juicy follies in the making  

Hi to everyone else  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Emma!
How lovely to have your sis over - enjoy!

Inc - where are you? You've been AWOL!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- not doing very much so far today as still feel like c***.  Did a test which was negative so that rules pg out.  Ended up going back to bed this morning as really warm and achey..also got lots of mouth ulcers so think I've got a bug.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119773.0

N x


----------

